# Jon Boat Project



## wareagle228 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have seen a few post about jon boat set ups. I started mine last week and thought I would take some pic. to share. Here is what I started with.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 15, 2007)

*part 2*

This is going to be the front deck. I am going to have storage in the bow and behind the front bench.


----------



## tonyf (Mar 15, 2007)

What kind of boat is this and what size? ex. Alumacraft 1436. Just curious for reference since I am about to buy a new jon boat and put platforms in it.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 15, 2007)

*part 3 (live well)*

Here is the live well I made. It has a pump in the back of the boat to pump water in. I used a thur-the-haul fitting at the bottom for the drain. When I use the live well I plug the fitting with pvc pipe with a 90 elbow and a t joint on top for the overflow. It drains out the back of the boat.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is a 16' travler. Its an older boat. It is 44" at the bottom and 5' at the top.


----------



## jbi1104 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work so far.  I will try and post in a different thread my progress on mine as well.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 15, 2007)

*part 4 (rear deck)*

This is going to be the rear deck. The middle seat is going to have storage in it and behind it in front of the live well. I am going to put 2 seat bases on the middle seat for my kids that can be removed. My Batts. and onboard charger will be in the back behind the 3rd seat. I will post more pic. as I get more done.


----------



## madrabbit (Mar 16, 2007)

Man looks like you're goona have a sweet set-up!!!   Can't wait for more pics!!!!!       Sure is giving me good ideas on my ole boat!


----------



## whchunter (Mar 16, 2007)

*Float?*

Careful on your weight to floatation ratio. It's easy to add too much weight which will make the boat sit too far in the water, become unstable or unsafe. Be thinking about weight balance also. I've done several mods and trial and error is expensive and if problems aren't corrected can cause loss of possession and possibly lives. Good luck, seems you have the skills.


----------



## mwalker1313 (Mar 16, 2007)

looking good dont forget to put lots of nails thru the bottom so it dont slide of the trailer : )


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Boat is done.*

Here are some pic. if my finished boat. The seats in the middle can be removed for when the kids are not with me. I am going out today with the kids to try her out. I will post some pictures of the boat in the water.
Thanks for looking,
Robert


----------



## tonyf (Mar 18, 2007)

It looks like you did an excellent job!!! I am about to start on mine and I hope it turns out this good. Thanks for all the step by step pictures.


----------



## mwalker1313 (Mar 18, 2007)

man that looks good you should start selling them


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I just got back from the lake for a test run. The boat did great. it set perfect in the water and I could not belive how stable it was. I am glad we did not catch an fish because I forgot the camara so iI did not get any pic. of it in the water.


----------



## madrabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, that def. is the set up!!       Did a great job!  Would still like to see pics of the boat in the water, and when you do a  Ikonelli (dont't know how to spell it) dance on the front deck!!  

Sweet boat!


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I will get some pic of it in the water and post. I hope to take it out again next weekend.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 18, 2007)

*More pic.*

Here is the batt. and on board charger. I have redone the wires since this pic. so excuse the mess.


----------



## mwalker1313 (Mar 18, 2007)

I would buy a boat called the wareagle sounds better then ranger or nitro. HAHA


----------



## madrabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't forget your battery tie downs!     

I wonder how stable a V-Hull would be??   LOL  It's already scary as it is!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 18, 2007)

wareagle228 that is GOOOOOOOOD JOB!!!!!!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job.

Where did you get those batteries?


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 18, 2007)

You did a great job!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 18, 2007)

War Eagle, job well done boss


----------



## T_LAND (Mar 19, 2007)

ME , Being a " WAR EAGLE FAN " ......... I like what you did with the boat ! You should be proud ! Can you tell how long it took and how much it cost approximately ? This would be a good character building project for me and my son.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 19, 2007)

I had most everything I needed. For carpet, plywood and a few odd and ends I spent no more the 300.00. I had and old fiberglass bass boat that I striped down everything on it and that saved me alot. The carpet was the biggest thing. I got it at lowes (17 ft. for around 90.00).


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome job


----------



## Blue Thunder (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice job! So do you think that it would make a big difference between 1448 to 1648. I really like the Tracker Grizzley and would like to set one up like this. Would two 50 lb motors move it alright?


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 19, 2007)

The extra 2' is worth it I think. I love the grizzley too. I just didnt have the cash to buy one and i cam across this boat. I plan to have 2 50 lb motors on the back of mine and the 40 lb on the front. I have just the 1 50 lb on the back. The 40 and 50 moves mine just fine. Good luck with yours let me know if you have any questions.
Robert


----------



## ugabowhunter (Mar 19, 2007)

what type batts are those? group 29 or 31?
nice job on the boat too. thanks for taking the time and effort to post the pics on here.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 19, 2007)

The grey ones are MK POWERED gel batts. They are group 31's. The black one I am not sure who or what it is. I got it from my brother-n-law. It is a 12v gel also. I run my graph and pump off of it and have not had any problems. I got the grey ones from a guy selling them on craigslist.com. They are great! I can fish all day and still run strong going back to the ramp. Thanks for all of your comments. I am really happy with the way the boat turned out.
Robert


----------



## SeeinStripes (Mar 20, 2007)

*12v vs 24v trollers*

You might try a 24v troller if you're wanting to really cruise.  The 12's can only turn so many rpm's.  Also, if you're in severe weeds, the torque of the 24v will rip up anything you can get it into.

Very professional rigging work wareagle!  

I'll try to get some up close photos of mine.  No carpet or deck-work and I've got a little ways to go (aluminum floor being the major thing, those weld-bilt ribs are REAL tripworthy).  My live well is a 40 gallon vest bait tank which would probably hold 100 1 lb bass alive just fine.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 30, 2007)

I took the boat to Charlie Elliott today. THe wind was blowing alittle but I caught 6 and 4 of them were keepers. Here is a pic. of the boat in the water.
Robert


----------



## Cameron197 (Mar 30, 2007)

Robert, Are you going to bring it out to Lathem Sunday/

Cameron


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes it will be with me.


----------



## jigman (Mar 30, 2007)

Good job, They are special when you build-em like you wont-em.


----------



## Cameron197 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll get some pics of the "Ole' Fishin' Yacht" and post them in the morning. I got to pull it out of the garage and clean it off before Sunday's big event! I think I have a before Pic and you can see the 1st version.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197 (Mar 30, 2007)

This was up until December of '06


----------



## tonyf (Mar 30, 2007)

Cameron197, the boat looks good. Did you take any pics while you were building the decks?


----------



## Cameron197 (Mar 31, 2007)

This is as good as I have got. PM me with any questions. 

Cameron


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Figured I'd post mine in here.

CLICK HERE


----------

